# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Matthew King's new love interest?

## tammyy2j

Matthew King's new love interest will be another married woman Perdy. Perdy has also ready had a roll in the hay with Hari and now moves on to Matthew who is happy to oblige. The pair get spotted together by Hari.

----------


## Babe14

I saw this coming a mile off. Last week for instance when Matt went to collect Sadie's horse and said that if anyone saw Sadie they were to tell her, whatever the horse name was, will go the same way as cossack. Perdy said something to Matt about idle threats and Matt told her he never makes idle threats, it was the way she looked at him afterwards and Matt Perdy before he left. Matt is the kind of man Perdy likes, Ruthless, strong, "Bad boy", a very sexy man, as well as that lovely couldn't careless attitude he has. (That is just a few of his best "Assets)

Good move by Emmerdale and it could pave the way for firewroks between Matt/Grayson. Also with a bit of luck Matt might punch Hari's lights out for sticking his nose in. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Official DS:

  Spoiler:    Elsewhere, Perdy and Matthew agree to accompany one another to the ball, to Rosemaryâs chagrin. The Champagne flows at the party and their loud behaviour leaves Rosemary seething. Later on, Perdy discovers Matthew alone in his office and the pair flirt before having sex. They sneak back to the party unaware of Hariâs presence. Will his disappointment lead to him revealing their secret?  

Official ITV:

  Spoiler:    Ever since she made a play for gorgeous Hari Prasard, we've known that Perdy Hyde-Sinclair is a bit of a dark horse. However, it did appear that she was deeply in love with her feckless husband Grayson, despite his numerous infidelities. 

So it may come as a bit of a shock to discover that Perdy is going to be playing away from home again over the next few weeks â with a mystery Dales resident! The man in question will enjoy a steamy romp with gorgeous Perdy behind Grayson's back, sparking off an attraction on his side that he wants to pursue.

But clever Perdy knows which side her bread is buttered on and has no intention of upsetting her marriage by making more of the raunchy tryst than needs be. Will her secret lover be willing to leave it at that?   

Oh dear Matt what is it about you and married women?  Me thinks "forbidden" fruit syndrome, plus I think he enjoys the danger.
I think things are going to get very interesting, espec as Matt always goes after what he wants and nearly always gets it!

----------


## Footie_Chick

Sounds really good!!! Finally we will get to see some more of Perdy and see what kind of a actress she is.

----------


## Babe14

I didn't like Perdy when we first saw her (first time when Matt/Jimmy went to dinner at Oakwell Hall and Matt discovered Sadie was going to marry Alasdair (Grayson's brother) ) I thought that she was too stuck up and boring, but now she has come into Emmerdale in a central role along with Grayson I'm warming to her very quickly.  Although I have suspected that something would happen between her and Matt, I always thought that she was too stuckup for him.  However it looks like Matt loves Posh, bitchy totty who are attached! Naughty boy, but that is just the way we like him :Stick Out Tongue: 

Things are definitely going to be interesting in the King Household

  Spoiler:     Tom also beds Rosemary, then gives her a job at Home Farm  

Matt/Tom - two peas out of the same pod :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Is Perdy the one that Rosemary doesn't like because she had 5 miscarriages?

----------


## Babe14

Yes that's the one and She's married to Rosemary's son Grayson who is Alasdhair's brother who Sadie was going to marry but Matt stopped the wedding and claimed Sadie for himself. :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

DCI Barraclough played Glynis Barber

I guess she did want to nail The King Brothers

----------


## footy

I like Matthew I wonder who will be his new love interest

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm betting its Carrie and/or her sister Lexi

----------

